# Detroit Concept Teaser. Is This New TT?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi revealed images of an upcoming concept for Detroit in January. Seems pretty obvious to me it's the new TT.

Here's the link.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-teases-detroit-concept-compact-sports-car-new-look/

Given this, I decided to mess with one of the images and see how it'd look with a TT roof and car-sized wheels and suspension height. I'm about to make a post on our blog.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This is in line with the "Steppenwolf - TT mk1" twin from the past.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks! I was hoping someone would do this today. Any chance you can take another crack at the roofline though? From the window shutline back it seems too high, closer to the beetle than a TT. Also, I was checking the spy shots and it looks like the C-pillar won't be stretched quite so far to the back of the car, almost like they're bringing a little bit of the trunk deck from the mk1 back.

Otherwise I agree though, this is definitely the mk3 TT concept. The front end, gas cap (do I spy exposed hardware again?), dimensions and even the mirrors match the mule from the latest spy shots. 

The interior looks great too from the drawing. They mostly carried over the Shooting Brake Concept interior to the production mk2 so hopefully this will make it to production too.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Great job smoothing out the roof line, this looks closer to the spy photos in the C pillar. Very nice. 

The trick now is to modify the front end. It's still a Q series face. Audi has a history is showing more in a concept car sketch then the concept itself in the future influence of design styling. From the spy photos seen so far, I think the TT mk 3 will have a front end more like this sketch of the Sport Quattro Concept 
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...sport-etron-concept-frankfurt-iaa-2013-47.jpg


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

[SUP][/SUP]

Look forward to seeing more info on the TT as it comes out.... Should be a cool car.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spy photos show air ducts immediately below the headlights*

So your side grills need to come up to the headlights


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> So your side grills need to come up to the headlights


Don't think they will be that high.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Much better and quite believable


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

And even if it will look like this it's boring IMHO.
The TT is really loosing it's TT-ness.
It's all in the name, but the philosophical idea behind it, is gone.

For me the TT Mk1 is still more of a head-turner then the TT Mk2.
The appearance of a TT Mk1 in traffic have still more effect then the TT Mk2 have.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> And even if it will look like this it's boring IMHO.
> The TT is really loosing it's TT-ness.
> It's all in the name, but the philosophical idea behind it, is gone.


The mule pics seem to show an interesting mix of mk1-ness but the front end is a huge deviation from the original. Either way, I'm excited to see how close your render ends up being to the real deal. I think it'll be quite close.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This one by YPOS is also interesting.


----------



## ajmerk997 (Jan 8, 2014)

*my attempt*

Here is my attempt at the next tt...


----------



## carrera4 (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.carscoops.com/2014/01/audi-compact-crossover-concept-breaks.html?m=1


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

huh... will of course have to see the actual production TT but this looks too much like the mk2 IMO


----------



## carrera4 (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree, but it doesn't sound like a bad thing for me: I really love the mk2 design!


----------



## ajmerk997 (Jan 8, 2014)

carrera4 said:


> I agree, but it doesn't sound like a bad thing for me: I really love the mk2 design!


agree!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This is so boring. :thumbdown:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I do like the implementation of the fuel filler doors. One side for electrons the other for gas. 

If this is what the mk3 will be it seems that it is more of a heavy facelift of the exterior and a completely revamped interior.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi Allroad Shooting Brake concept officially revealed with 408 HP plug-in hybrid system.*

Consumes 1.9 liters / 100 km

Following this week's leak, Audi has taken the wraps off the Allroad Shooting Brake concept which points to the design of the upcoming third-gen TT.

Although in April last year we heard something about Audi's plans to revamp its styling language, 
the Allroad Shooting Brake concept doesn't have a groundbreaking design which indicates the next TT won't stray away too far in terms of aesthetics compared to recent models coming from Ingolstadt.

The concept seen here is 4200mm long, 1850mm wide and 1410mm tall, with a 2510mm wheelbase and 19-inch alloy wheels wrapped around in 255/40 tires. 
It tips the scales at a rather hefty 1,600 kg (3,527 lbs) and its body is made from a combination between aluminum and carbon fiber reinforced plastic (CFRP).

Its heart and soul is a transverse-mounted 4-cylinder, 2.0-liter TFSI turbocharged gasoline engine delivering 292 HP (215 kW) and 380 Nm (280 lb-ft) of torque. 
The conventional engine works together with a disc-shaped electric motor which provides an additional 54 HP (40 kW) and 270 Nm (199 lb-ft) and has been integrated within the e-S tronic six-speed gearbox. 
There's a second electric motor installed on the rear axle which offers 155 HP (85 kW) and 270 Nm (199 lb-ft).

Thanks to this hardware arrangement, the Allroad Shooting Brake concept offers a combined output of 408 HP (300 kW) and 650 Nm (479 lb-ft) and will complete the 0-62 mph (0-100 km/h) run in 4.6 seconds before hitting an electronically-capped speed of 155 mph (250 km/h). 
More impressive is the fuel consumption which stands at a very frugal 1.9 liters / 100 km (123 mpg US or 148 mpg UK) with CO2 emissions of 45 g/km while the maximum range is of 509 miles (820 km). 
It has an 8.8 kWh battery pack which provides enough juice for a maximum electric range of 31 miles (50 km).

The vehicle will be showcased starting Monday at the 2014 North American International Auto Show in Detroit.
Source: Audi


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Wouldn't it be cool to see the Shooting Brake concept show up as a QTT?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cyberpmg said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to see the Shooting Brake concept show up as a QTT?


IMHO, no.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://whateverfinds.com/2014/01/13/audi-allroad-shooting-brake-concept-hints-the-next-tt/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/audi-allroad-shooting-brake-2014-10-12


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://inhabitat.com/audi-unveils-a...lroad-shoot-brake-hybrid-naias-2014/?extend=1


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/114011368680/audi-allroad-shooting-brake-concept-wows-the-motor-city


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I was at the press conference for the reveal.

There are a ton of pics in this gallery, starting on page 4 and moving over on to page 5:



Basically, this car previews the new TT. It's got the full TT MK3 interior that they showed last week at CES, and the front end will be *extremely* close to the TT MK3. This car sits a few inches higher, so imagine this lowered without the plastic cladding and you'll get very close. Of course the rear end will be different for the coupe and roadster.

-Tim


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't see that much TT-ness in it, it could even be a A3 for that matter, this is one of the worst concepts Audi have showed.
Especially the frontend is dreadfull, and the rear is not that much better IMHO.
I had high hopes for the new TT, but the new TT is scraped of my list, because this design is wors then the Mk2 and has lost all TT-ness.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Seems plausible


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

if i squint, it has a r8 coolness to it.

im teetering on the TT.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

.. The concept drawing and the blue pics of the concept car.. don't look anything like the TT to me? It looks close to an A3 sport back, or some kind of basterdization of an A3 sportback and a Q5.

The orange pics, that's a step in the right direction (compared to up top)


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

